# Sx- 40s little lure for little fish???????



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I have to say that the SX-40 is a gun lure - my Victor HArbour 407 always pulls in the fish here in Sydney harbour. It is a gun lure I would say for Snapper / Flathead / Pike / Bream - but I would say that all of my captures on this lure though tend to be relatively smaller fish, and it s only effective in relative shallow waters - 1 - 2 m. I can guranntee that I will pick up a fish or two once I troll closer in to the weedbeds, rocks and structure - or for flathead bouncing the lure of the muddy/sandy bottom - now this is all good news because I know that it is great for certain specics and where this lure is most effective - but is this ultimatley a small lure for small fish? What I would like to hear is if any one has had larger captures - in open waters - with different specis, and hopefully from this I might be able to learn that the lure is good because of its size, action, attention to detail etc etc Are there bigger fish that are seeing this that cant be bothered or are there many more smaller fish than bigger fish? If the ecogear action is whats putting them on the bite then should I buy larger ecogear lures for larger fish. Any info that anyone can supply me will be imensley helpfull

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i reckon you're spot on woppy...

the sx40 is designed to be trolled (or cast) in shallow (no more than 2-3m of water) or along dropoffs for bream and flathead. Its been one of the most prolific hard body lures on the bream circuit for a few years. Planty of guys on this forum catch a LOT of fish on this lure but from memory they're mainly bream, whiting and flathead

I've caught nothing really of any size on mine, apart from a couple of OK tailor and flathead although flathead being flathead, if you drift anything past their noses they will eat it so I'm sure theres guys that have caught big flatties on this lure.

The tight little shimmy action is a very attractive incentive to all fish to check it out - hence the reason it gets attacked by small fish as well as bigger ones.

For bigger fish I'd be scaling up to a longer deeper diving lure. Which one will depend on what you're after.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Anyone had success with the sx48?

Bigger, but same shimmying action I think.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I managed a 61cm flathead on one yesterday. That's relatively large fished compared to lure size, but then again flathead will eat anything that swims past their noses. I only ever bother to use the SX40 in water less than 2 metres deep.

In open water I have used it to catch yakkas for bait but have not caught anything else with it. Too expensive to use when toothy critters are around methinks.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

the sx48 doesnt shimmy quite as tightly as the smaller sx40. it also dives a bit deeper...

they also make an sx60, haven't tried that.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

So is it the size or the action?????? If its the action then I'll scale up with ecogear. If its the size then I'll just stay with the small ones???? I do have a number of hard body lures - small to large. Do I troll big lure for big fish combined with a small lure for small fish - or both small and wait for the big ones to jump on. I suppose where I'm coming from is that in logical terms we can say certain things in a fishing environment that are almost dead certs ie that sx 40's work - therefore we have possibly cracked a part of the fishing puzzle??? And to crack that is a relative achievement. I know that with in reason I can go out anytime and pull in a small fish - what I want to now know (or work out) is how to go out and constantly catch larger fish???? There are other sizes up from the SX40 - do people have similar success with these and with bigger fish??

I think we may be onto something here??

Wopfish


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

well I dunno if we've 'cracked the secret of fishing success' JUST yet :wink: but you make a good point about what aspects of the lure attract the fish.

I think the standout feature of the sx40 is the action. it REALLY shimmies hard straight away, and can be trolled very very slowly, or cast and slowly retrieved and let suspend/float slowly back to the surface. From the first crank of the reel handle or the fisrt paddle stroke it starts working

I reckon that the guys that have most success on this lure are the very patient ones, who either troll superslow (with plenty of pauses in between) or cast and retrieve s-l-o-w-l-y...

me...I'm far too impatient (and paddle too fast) to take full advantage of the SX40 lure and hence my catches on it are quite unspectacular...


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I did say a part of the puzzle - maybe an eigth - of a quarter of a baby pinkie??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Vic Harbour is my gun lure as well
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6965 
:wink:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Maybe there are heaps more juvenile and hungry small fish, therefore we can say in general that smaller lures will catch lots of small fish - we could also say that small lures and big lures cacth small fish.

Maybe there are fewer big fish or they are less naiive to take a lure - maybe big fish are more experienced and will only take a live bait - with the real action ?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

With the huge range of SX40's, 48's and 60's on the market, one thing is certain, Ecogear provide the right products at the right price for all our angling discoveries.

Weed beds, snags, oyster leases, jetties, overhanging branches, undergunned leaders, dodgy knots and a world of fishing misfortune is right at our fingertips.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I have only recently got on the SX40 bandwagon, and after some initial success with the sx40 I went out and bought the SX48 as well. I have taken both of them out twice now, so my comparisons may not be truely representative at this stage. The two times I have fished both the sx40 and the sx48 together, I have trolled with the sx40 and the sx48 out on either side of the yak.

On the first trip in Blackwattle Bay (Sydney Harbour), I caught 2 Bream (to 33cm) and 3 tailor (to 20cm) on the sx40 (nothing on the sx48). The second time I went out (Middle Harbour) I caught 7 tailor (to 15cm); with 4 on the sx48 and 3 on the sx40. Both lures clearly perform well on tailor, but the bream certainly appear to prefer the smaller lure.

I have fished the sx40 in deeper waters also and have caught tailor (to 25cm) by trolling around a bait ball that the tailor were smashing on the surface. I also caught tailor on a 3cm rapala minnow on that day. The tailor passed up a larger 10cm minnow that I was also trolling.

I have also caught some 30cm+ snook while trolling the sx40 in 10m+ deep waters, however the snook were also taking a 10cm minnow and berkley minnow SPs on that day.

I have also caught a 12cm leatherjacket on the sx40.

In summary, the sx40 has caught plenty of fish but none of them have been big. As they only dive to about 2m, this is not surprising. I intend to try downrigging the sx48 around middle head and north head soon - getting them down to the big fish may change things a bit.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Deano

yes I would like to find out how your downrigging experiment goes. I do agree that I only catch small fish with them - the bigger ones are flathead - and to be honest they go after anything if it goes past their nose.

I have a simialr version to the botom pic - I think thats called the Victor Harbour - if not its preety close. I reckon its the see through body that makes it good. I also have the gold tiger one but have had less results on it.

Would it be possible to catch a salmon/bonito/kingfish on these - I have a feeling not as the action speed would be too slow? Most of these fish respond to a high speed retrieve and that perhaps is another thing to have learnt from this thread is that some fish like a pausing and very slow retrieve and others like something ripping past at speed to entice a strike!!!! The sx40 do not work like that - or do they??

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Just got my ruler out - your 33cm Bream are respectable larger fish of that species - I would say. Nearly all my fish are small fish of the smaller species (excpet flathead).


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

The sx40 isn't designed to be ripped through the water, just moved at a rate fast enough to get it wiggling!


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Like most fisherman I have been caught by hb lures but I am happy to say these sx40's have also caught some fish. In regards to speed, I was trolling a rapala deep diver and the sx40 when I hooked up a pinky on the rapala. stopped paddling landed and released the fish at which point the sx40 was hit by a pinky also, I was moving very slowly and after releasing the pinky had a close look at the lure action whilst I drifted and I was impressed. But so far only small fish, but that's all that might be there, I have some funny looking sinkers that are used for getting lures down deep and have only just put them in my yak tackle box. Next time I hit 5m of water I will send it down and post the results here. I am keen to get hb's in the strike zone and I think I might be able to make some texta marks on my braid so i know how deep I am fishing. 5 to 7m covers the inner reefs in Port Phillip Bay. The fish seem to jump on these I just got to get them nearer bigger fish??


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I kind of gathered that Biggera - was just wondering if you had a school of hungry pelagics and this little sx40 was cruising along wiggling its but at a slow ambling speed - would it get a stike or would it be going too slow. Do I /we only catch certain species ina small size because its small . has a good action, and is slow???

Or would a small HB with the same wiggle at a faster speed catch bigger fish???? Just putting out theories????

Wopfish


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Here it is - see through - I think is the go


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

The 'big' small one


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Bigger snook!!


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

I like the SX 40s and 60s better than the 48s. my fave colours al have green and gold in them.

Will these small lures catch good fish? - YES.  but they will also attract more than their fair share of the little ones too.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

i thought the question was can big fish be caught on SX lures.

The answer to the question is yes.

I don't think they were designed with pelagics in mind and I agree with kraley that that there are other, more suitable lures for fishing for pelagics.

A fish does not need to be a pelagic however to be a big fish. any large estuary predatory fish will eat a SX 40. Many offshore species will likewise attack them. Snapper being a very good case in point.


----------



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

I was speaking to someone who was involved with the testing of these lures. The sx-40s were made with bream fishing in mind. They are a popular lure in the Bream tournaments, catching massive bream all over Australia. Its not just the small bream that get caught aswell, they often catch bream over the Kilo mark. 
As for fish other than bream, I have caught a 55cm GT on an Sx-40 which was caught in shallow water. Also caught a heap of Estuary Cod up to 40cm long and a few flathead. I fish the sx-40s up close to boat hulls and pontoons and along bank.

I think that if you are targeting bigger fish like pelagics, you would definately be better off using a different lure, more suited to the target fish. Im not saying that you wouldnt catch one, but in my oppinion you would have better chances with a lure that is not only larger but can swim at quicker speeds and create a bit more action in the water.

In saying that, as long as the lures in the strike zone and looks appealing, the fish will have a go at it most of the time. I will only fish them if there is visible structure around, or shallow water. If the water is deep without any noticeable areas for fish to hide, I would use a diferent lure.

Cheers


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Mick,

I find your comments on SX40's in relation to snapper really interesting.....

I have had plenty of success with them in river fishing & fishing for bream on some shallow offshore reefs. I could see how a salmon might take one in some of the shallower offshore water I fish but wouldn't have thought they would get deep enough for snapper.

Definately worth a go..

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi jeffo.

The SX 60 in green/gold is the one the snapper like. I forget the number but it is the only 60 I buy now. Try trolling very early morning or late arvo before sunrise or after sunset on the shallow reefs is about 15 feet of water. The last few times I did this in Hervey Bay, I had to leve one rod out of the water. None were big fish but the buggers went mad on em.

I have had very little success on the 48s and no longer even take them - anywhere. I wouldn't go fishing without at least a couple of 60s and 40s however.

Lively Lures mad mullet, mini mad mullet and micro mad mullet in bleeding mullet colour have also been working very well for me.

Hope this helps mate.

Kraley, I just re-read the thread - sorry mate  having another poppy moment.


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

love all the sx range was given about 30 demos sum time ago by Milan when he was testing these lures. but i say one thing they are not his favorite lure for bream :wink: 
later. mark


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

If I could only have one lure it would a SX 40 for me I have caught jacks & trevally 2 to 3 kg but there not designed for big fish just have a look at the trebles. Designed in Japan to catch bass around the 2 kg then made a saltwater model for us Aussies for Bream . I love the tight shimmy & have had plenty claimed by big fish.Cheers FB


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Disaster struck.............was out the other day and stopped by some friends in their cruiser having gone from Balmoral over Sth Hd and down the harbour. Had changed the old and trusty sx40 over to a deeper running lure but left it out on the guwhale.

Anyway all they could talk about was the yak ...so of course I offered them a peddle. My mate went to hop in and almost turned turtle...then righted himself. Only later on my way home did I realise my trusty sx40 that has caught at least half my fish had disappeared


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I've bought a SX40 and a 48 iun the same pattern, next time I get some trolling done I im to tow both of them at the same time, same distance behind yak.

Gonna be interesting to see what difference in results if any, especially since they should be covering the same water, except the 48 a tad deeper and ~2.5 metres apart.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

What design will you run Tim? I would be very interested in your results (I have found when trolling 2 sx40s behind the yak, neither colour/pattern is preferred over the other, although the lure closest to the structure naturally catches more).


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcPs2MwAACvfgAASUOXUAgAgFIo/7//gMAEGNRFT2jaRqQAyep6gaHlA0GqZip+ppomNJgRk00YjINTyKGTRqniT1PSNNGjI2nqhxFHc8upcrkO1LI/jzecIYZAjbysayVvZtcj5mSBgFwgQgAcqHvJvDm1VCMMekslOczcs0omaGN9q3go5dy0JcFGHFXA8mYg4uI1sRwW5m3IbUD/hFRvfffCw/fjFNBmwSGlDb5Z2l2mEOlLBrG4TA/hVAWvgxIkumriUjtN8+I2w83ppI3IhiNIZB4JegTgyUlAVKjjUwbEKiSaVwh0lseCjWudWJ+gGgeipgHsAJ4aLJgoPmFDeq1IuVcRMyeji+wB4uw1SiQMaQYLkNigjUc5YnmJi/i7kinChIYfZsZg=


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Deano, not sure of the colour #, don't have 'em at hand at the mo, but they're goldish, darker on top, and striped with black.

Might be the self same "melb tiger" that Red refers to above.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Is this it Tim?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

looks like it.


----------

